# im Kino



## Linni

Hallo... Jetzt versuche ich alles auf Deutsch zu schreiben... Es ist mehr als sicher, dass ich viele Fehler mache, deshalb möchte ich ihr darum bitten, dass ihr eine Korrektur des, was ich schreibe, macht.... 

In meinem deutschen Lehrbuch gibt es diese Übung: 8 Sätze, die auf Tschechisch geschrieben sind, soll man auf Deutsch formulieren. Leider gibt es keine Lösung hier, also kann ich es selbst nicht kontrollieren.

I hoffe, dass ihr mich (mein Deutsch) verstehen könnt .

Vielen Dank... 

Hier sind die Sätze:

1) Was gibt man heute im Kino Galaxie?
2) Und was sagst du zur Vorstellung?
3) Ich möchte zwei Eintrittskarten (Tickets?) für morgen Abend.
4) Wie viel kostet eigentlich eine Eintrittskarte?
5) Um wieviel Uhr beginnt der Film? / Um wie viel Uhr fängt der Film an?
6) Wer erscheinet in der Titelrolle?
7) Können Sie mir das Programm für diesen Monat geben?
8) Sitzen Sie still, bitte, sonst kann man nichts hören.


----------



## Henryk

> Hallo... Jetzt versuche ich alles auf Deutsch zu schreiben... Es ist mehr (besser: Ich bin mir mehr) als sicher, dass ich viele Fehler mache, deshalb möchte ich ihreuch darum bitten, dass ihr eine Korrektur deseine Korrektur dessen, was ich schreibe, macht vorzunehmen.... (besser: ..., dass ich viele Fehler mache. Deshalb bitte ich euch, mein Deutsch zu korrigieren)
> 
> In meinem deutschen Lehrbuch gibt es diese Übung: 8 Sätze, die auf Tschechisch (geschrieben) sind, soll man auf Deutsch formulieren. Leider gibt es keine Lösung hier, also kann ich es selbst nicht kontrollieren.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr mich (mein Deutsch) verstehen könnt .


 
Richtige Einstellung!

Dein Deutsch ist doch super. Tipp: Ziehe einen Satz nie in die Länge, sonst wird er undeutlich und Ausdrucksfehler kommen rein.  (bezüglich deines ersten Satzes).



> 1) Was gibt man heute im Kino Galaxie? *x*
> Was läuft heute im Kino "Galaxie"?
> 2) Und(,) was sagst du zur Vorstellung?
> 3) Ich möchte zwei Eintrittskarten (Tickets? Ist dasselbe, aber "Eintrittskarten" ist schöner) für morgen Abend.
> 4) Wie viel kostet eigentlich eine Eintrittskarte?
> 5) Um wieviel Uhr beginnt der Film?  / Um wie viel Uhr fängt der Film an?
> 6) Wer erscheinet in der Titelrolle?
> Den Satz auf Englisch parat? So, wie ich es verstehe, würde ich "wer übernimmt die Titelrolle" nehmen.
> 7) Können Sie mir das Programm für diesen Monat geben? Grammatikalisch okay, es ist aber unklar, was damit gemeint ist.
> 8) Sitzen Sie still, bitte, sonst kann man nichts hören.


----------



## Linni

Henryk said:


> Richtige Einstellung!
> 
> Dein Deutsch ist doch super. Tipp: Ziehe einen Satz nie in die Länge, sonst wird er undeutlich und Ausdrucksfehler kommen rein.  (bezüglich deines ersten Satzes).


 
Danke für seine Korrektur, Henryk. Heute habe ich ganz viel Zeit und deshalb kann ich auch auf Deutsch zu schrieben versuchen . Es dauert mir sehr lange alles ins Deutsch übersetzen (Wenn ich auf Englisch meine Antworte stelle, ist es viel schneller - wie wenn ich auf Tschechish schreibe... aber Deutsch! ... Ich muss im Deutsch besser werden.)
Na ja, ich weiß - ich habe Probleme mit langen Satzverbindungen... Nicht nur im Deutsch, aber auch im English und oft sogar im Tschechisch . Einfach mag ich sie schreiben, obwohl ich weiß, sie machen meine Ideen weniger verständlich. (Oder soll ich eher "...obwohl ich weiß, dass sie meine Ideen weniger verständlich machen." sagen?)




> 6) Wer erscheinet in der Titelrolle?
> Den Satz auf Englisch parat? So, wie ich es verstehe, würde ich "wer übernimmt die Titelrolle" nehmen.


Hmm... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass du an die gleichen Situation denkst, wie ich.
Ich wollte sagen: Who will play the title-role? (I'm not sure it's correct...).

In Czech it reads: "Kdo se objeví v titulní roli?", which (the verb objevit se) means "to appear" in English, but I am not sure that "appear" can be used in such an English sentence. I don't know, in fact.
When I think of it, it might be "übernehmen", actually . You're probably right, then.


----------



## Jana337

Auf Englisch benutzt man das Wort "to star" für die Hauptrolle, und für die Titelrolle würde man wahrscheinlich "to play" nehmen.

Auf Deutsch kann man die Titelrolle spielen, singen, verkörpern, übernehmen, oder in ihr spielen, eventuell erscheinen - nicht wahr? 

Jana


----------



## Henryk

Linni said:


> Danke für seinedeine Korrektur, Henryk. Heute habe ich ganz viel Zeit und deshalb kann ich kann deshalb auch versuchen auf Deutsch zu schreiben zu schrieben versuchen . Es dauert mir sehr lange alles ins Deutsche zu übersetzen (Wenn ich auf Englisch meine Antworten auf Englisch erstelle (besser: wenn ich auf Englisch antworte), ist esbin ich viel schneller - wieals wenn ich auf Tschechisch schreibe... aber Deutsch! ... Ich muss im Deutschen besser werden.)
> Na ja, ich weiß - ich habe Probleme mit langen Satzverbindungen... Nicht nur im Deutschen, abersondern auch im Englischen und oft sogar im Tschechischen . Einfach mag ich sie schreiben, obwohl ich weiß, sie machen meine Ideen weniger verständlich. (Oder soll ich eher "...obwohl ich weiß, dass sie meine Ideen weniger verständlich machen." sagen?) Der Satz ist ein wenig unverständlich.  Wer sind "sie"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass du an die gleichen Situation denkst (kein Komma) wie ich.
> Ich wollte sagen: Who will play the title-role? (I'm not sure it's correct...).
> 
> Wer übernimmt die Titelrolle?
> Passt also.
> 
> In Czech it reads: "Kdo se objeví v titulní roli?", which (the verb objevit se) means "to appear" in English, but I am not sure that "appear" can be used in such English sentence. I don't know, in fact.
> When I think of it, it might be "übernehmen", actually . You're probably right, then.


 
Ich korrigiere immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Henryk

> Auf Deutsch Im Deutschen kann man die Titelrolle spielen, singen, verkörpern, übernehmen (kein Komma) oder in ihr spielen, eventuell erscheinen - nicht wahr?


Man kann sie spielen, übernehmen und besetzen (allerdings unterschiedliche Aspekte). Die anderen klingen sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Linni

Henryk said:


> Ich korrigiere immer wieder gerne.


 
You are very nice, Henryk... By the way, how would you say it in English? (I mean the previous sentence - the term "nice".)



> Na ja, ich weiß - ich habe Probleme mit langen Satzverbindungen... Nicht nur im Deutschen, abersondern auch im Englischen und oft sogar im Tschechischen . Einfach mag ich sie schreiben, obwohl ich weiß, sie machen meine Ideen weniger verständlich. (Oder soll ich eher "...obwohl ich weiß, dass sie meine Ideen weniger verständlich machen." sagen?) Der Satz ist ein wenig unverständlich.  Wer sind "sie"?


"Sie" sind die Satzverbindungen.

I see I don't understand the usage of "in English", "to English" etc. 


> sehr lange alles *(1)* ins  Deutsche zu übersetzen





> auch versuchen *(2)* auf Deutsch zu schreiben





> Ich muss *(3)* im Deutschen besser werden


 
I think (better said I hope so) I can understand the usage of the prepositions, but not the endings of "Deutsch".

ad 1) why do you ad -e at the end? Both terms (Deutsch and Deutsche), are possible, aren't they?

ad 2) now, you didn't ad an ending... why?

ad 3) why did you ad -en ?


----------



## FloVi

Titelrolle
Ich würde hier den Begriff "Hauptrolle" bevorzugen. "Titelrolle" passt nur, wenn der Name der Figur auch im Filmtitel vorkommt (Indiana Jones, James Bond etc.)


----------



## Henryk

"nice" in English?  
I suppose you mean "in German", it'd be "nett" in this context.



> "Sie" sind die Satzverbindungen.


Now I understand what you mean.

"Ich mag sie einfach, obwohl ich weiß, dass sie meine Sätze unverständlich machen."



> ad 1) why do you ad -e at the end? Both terms (Deutsch and Deutsche), are possible, aren't they?


No, only with an "e", because the noun is "das Deutsche" (the German language).



> ad 2) now, you didn't ad an ending... why?


It's like "in German". 

To talk in German - auf Deutsch reden
*But not:* im Deutschen reden.



> ad 3) why did you ad -en ?


It means "*in the German language*" here, dative of "das Deutsche". "In dem Deutschen" becomes "im Deutschen".


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Auf Englisch benutzt man das Wort "to star" für die Hauptrolle, und für die Titelrolle würde man wahrscheinlich "to play" nehmen.
> 
> Auf Deutsch kann man die Titelrolle spielen, singen, verkörpern, übernehmen, oder in ihr spielen, eventuell erscheinen - nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana





Im Englischen kann das Verb "to star" absolut verwendet werden, das geht im Deutschen meist nicht:


"Audrey Hepburn stars in Breakfast at Tiffany's."
--> "Audrey Hepburn spielt die Hauptrolle in Frühstück bei Tiffany."

"Audrey Hepburn spielt in Frühstück bei Tiffany" ist meines Erachtens unvollständig, möglich wäre höchstens: 
"Audrey Hepburn spielt in Frühstück bei Tiffany mit" oder: "Audrey Hepburn spielt (die) Holly in Frühstück bei Tiffany."


_verkörpern_ geht nur in Sätzen wie "Audrey Hepburn verkörpert (die Figur der) Holly Golightly".
Ansonsten ist _verkörpern_ eher gehoben und beinhaltet oft schon eine Art (positive) Bewertung: 
 "Margaret Rutherford verkörpert (wie keine zweite) die Amateurdetektivin Miss Marple."


_erscheinen als_ ist unter Umständen möglich, auf der Bühne noch eher als im Spielfilm, enthält aber eher die Vorstellung einer Rolle in der Rolle, also z.B. Bette Davis, die in "Die unteren Zehntausend" (="A Pocketful of Miracles") die Bettlerin Apple Annie spielt und dann für ihre Tochter vortäuscht, eine wohlhabende ältere Dame zu sein.

_übernehmen_ hat immer die Nebenbedeutung "zuordnen" oder "einteilen"
"Der Regisseur wollte, daß Pierce Brosnan die Rolle des James Bond übernimmt". "Roger Moore hat die Rolle seinerzeit gern übernommen."


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Noch eine Nebenthemenanmerkung:

Im Deutschen kann man auch als Nichtschauspieler "in einem Film sein" - und zwar nicht nur in der Wendung _Ich glaub', ich bin im Film_ (=Ich glaube, ich spinne!), sondern auch beim Kinobesuch:

_Letzte Woche war ich in "Superman" und am Dienstag gehe ich in "Fluch der Karibik 2"._
Ich weiß, daß das besonders für englische Ohren sehr ungewöhnlich klingt, da "to be in a film/movie" eigentlich nur bedeutet, daß man selbst "in einem Film mitspielt", nicht aber lediglich in einem Kinosaal sitzt und sich einen solchen ansieht. 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Henryk

> _Letzte Woche war ich in "Superman" und am Dienstag gehe ich in "Fluch der Karibik 2"._



Klingt ja schrecklich!


----------



## MrMagoo

Henryk said:


> [/i]
> Klingt ja schrecklich!




Der Satz an sich oder daß man in diese Filme geht?
Was den letzteren Fall angeht, kann ich Dich beruhigen: Es handelt sich lediglich um Beispielsätze, ich gehe so gut wie nie ins Kino. 
Zum ersteren: Findest Du? Ich empfinde diese Konstruktion als ganz normal. Vielleicht haben wir's mal wieder mit Regionalismen zu tun, aber hier in meiner Ecke sagt man das so.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Henryk

Mir ist die Konstruktion bekannt, allerdings wiederum auch fremd. Ich würde das niemals sagen.

"Na, was hast du gestern gemacht?"
"Ich hab mir gestern im Kino den neuen "Spiderman"-Film angeschaut."

Wobei man im heutigen DVD-Zeitalter nicht mehr im Kino sein muss, um "im Fluch der Karibik 2" zu sein, oder? Oder bezieht sich das "in/im" auf das Kino?


----------



## MrMagoo

Henryk said:


> Mir ist die Konstruktion bekannt, allerdings wiederum auch fremd. Ich würde das niemals sagen.
> 
> "Na, was hast du gestern gemacht?"
> "Ich hab mir gestern im Kino den neuen "Spiderman"-Film angeschaut."



So ein Satz kommt mir in der alltäglichen Umgangssprache selten über die Lippen; ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß Du so einen Satz "dahinschwafeln" würdest... 
"Ich war gestern im neuen Spiderman" - mehr Information braucht's nicht... 




> Wobei man im heutigen DVD-Zeitalter nicht mehr im Kino sein muss, um "im Fluch der Karibik 2" zu sein, oder? Oder bezieht sich das "in/im" auf das Kino?




Ja, wenn ich sage "Ich war _in_ Fluch der Karibik", dann meine ich, daß ich den Film _im Kino_ gesehen habe, also nicht bei mir zu Hause auf DVD oder bei einem Freund oder sonstwo.


----------



## Henryk

> So ein Satz kommt mir in der alltäglichen Umgangssprache selten über die Lippen; ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß Du so einen Satz "dahinschwafeln" würdest...


Ich weiß nicht. Ich bin nicht oft im Kino, weiß aber, dass in meinem Freundeskreis die Meisten das Kino weglassen und einfach sagen, dass sie den Film gesehen haben. Ob sie ihn im Kino gesehen haben oder Zuhause, ergibt sich ja.


----------



## FloVi

a) ich kenne das als "ich glaub' ich bin im *falschen* Film.
b) wenn man *in* "Fluch der Karibik" war, war man definitv *im Kino*, alles andere zählt da nicht.


----------



## elroy

> wieals wenn ich auf Tschechisch schreibe... aber Deutsch!


 Mit dieser Korrektur bin ich nicht einverstanden.  Ich vermute, Linni wollte sagen, dass sie auf Englisch mehr oder weniger_ so schnell wie_ auf Tschechisch schreiben kann.  Dass sie auf Englisch _schneller_ als auf Tschechisch schreiben würde...!


----------



## Whodunit

Linni, this is extremely hard to explain, but I will give it a try:



Linni said:


> ad 1) why do you ad -e at the end? Both terms (Deutsch and Deutsche), are possible, aren't they?


 
There are two nouns for "the German language: "das Deutsch" (the individual language of some person) and "das Deustche" (the language in itself):

Sein Deutsch ist schlecht. (His German is bad.)
Das Deutsche klingt schlecht. (The German language sounds bad - in general.)



> ad 2) now, you didn't ad an ending... why?


 
Because it is used as the nominalized adjective "deutsch" (German) --> "Deutsch" in this case:

Wie heißt das auf Deutsch? (What is this called in German?)
BUT: Wie heißt das im Deutschen? (What is this called in the German language?)

The latter sentence sounds more formal, but I think there's a difference in meaning in contrast to the former. "Deutsch" as a nominalzed adjective is used when it is about the way something is written/said. "Das Deutsche" is used when you refer to the language, it's features etc.:

Diese Satzkonstruktion gibt es im Deutschen nicht. (meaning that this or that construction is not typical for the German language.)
Diese Satzkonstruktion gibt es auf Deutsch nicht. (meaning that it sounds awkward when you say it.)

However, most people don't even feel these differences.



> ad 3) why did you ad -en ?


 
Because you were referring to the language "das Deutsche." And the dative is formed by adding -m. (Click)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Mit dieser Korrektur bin ich nicht einverstanden. Ich vermute, Linni wollte sagen, dass sie auf Englisch mehr oder weniger_ so schnell wie_ auf Tschechisch schreiben kann. Dass sie auf Englisch _schneller_ als auf Tschechisch schreiben würde...!


 
Da hast du völlig Recht. Sie wird kaum Englisch schneller als Tschechisch schreiben können.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Da hast du völlig Recht. Sie wird kaum Englisch schneller als Tschechisch schreiben können.


Eigentlich geht das bei den ganzen diakritischen Zeichen ja gar nicht.  Aber ihr habt natürlich Recht, gut aufgepasst elroy. Ich hab mich nur auf die Grammatik konzentriert und den Sinn vernachlässigt. Der Satz klingt mit "wie" aber auch ziemlich zu Fuß.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Eigentlich geht das bei den ganzen diakritischen Zeichen ja gar nicht.  Aber ihr habt natürlich Recht, gut aufgepasst elroy. Ich hab mich nur auf die Grammatik konzentriert und den Sinn vernachlässigt. Der Satz klingt mit "wie" aber auch ziemlich zu Fuß.


 
Was ist denn das für eine Konstruktion?  "zu Fuß klingen" kenne ich gar nicht. Vielleicht bist du auf "wie als wenn Tschechisch schreibe" aus?

Übrigens kann man auch Tschechisch schnell schreiben. Die Zeichen kann man mit nur einem Klick über die Buchstaben setzen. Es ist halt genauso, *wie als wenn*  ich großschreiben muss.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Was ist denn das für eine Konstruktion?  "zu Fuß klingen" kenne ich gar nicht. Vielleicht bist du auf "wie als wenn Tschechisch schreibe" aus?


Kennst du das etwa nicht?  Das hat eine Dozentin von mir immer gesagt, wenn ein Satz im Engl. oder Frz. grammatikalisch okay ist, jedoch aber simplifiziert klingt. 

"wie wenn" gefällt mir nicht. Ich kenne das aus der Umgangssprache, aber ich würde so eine Konstruktion nicht aufs Papier bringen.




> Übrigens kann man auch Tschechisch schnell schreiben. Die Zeichen kann man mit nur einem Klick über die Buchstaben setzen.


Wenn ich schreibe, hab ich doch aber nichts an der Maus zu suchen. Ich habe leider nur zwei Arme.


----------



## Jana337

> Übrigens kann man auch Tschechisch schnell schreiben. Die Zeichen kann man mit nur einem Klick über die Buchstaben setzen. Es ist halt genauso, *wie als wenn*  ich großschreiben muss.


Off topic, aber ich muss meine Muttersprache verteidigen.  Wir brauchen keine extra Klicks, um die Diakritik zu setzen, weil alle tschechischen Buchstaben eine eigene Taste haben (in der Regel sind sie in der obersten Reihe, mit den Nummern, die mit Shift geschrieben werden).

Dieses Gespräch können wir gerne im Slawischforum fortsetzen. 

Jana


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> Linni, this is extremely hard to explain, but I will give it a try:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two nouns for "the German language: "das Deutsch" (the individual language of some person) and "das Deustche" (the language in itself):
> 
> Sein Deutsch ist schlecht. (His German is bad.)
> Das Deutsche klingt schlecht. (The German language sounds bad - in general.)
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is used as the nominalized adjective "deutsch" (German) --> "Deutsch" in this case:
> 
> Wie heißt das auf Deutsch? (What is this called in German?)
> BUT: Wie heißt das im Deutschen? (What is this called in the German language?)
> 
> The latter sentence sounds more formal, but I think there's a difference in meaning in contrast to the former. "Deutsch" as a nominalzed adjective is used when it is about the way something is written/said. "Das Deutsche" is used when you refer to the language, it's features etc.:
> 
> Diese Satzkonstruktion gibt es im Deutschen nicht. (meaning that this or that construction is not typical for the German language.)
> Diese Satzkonstruktion gibt es auf Deutsch nicht. (meaning that it sounds awkward when you say it.)
> 
> However, most people don't even feel these differences.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you were referring to the language "das Deutsche." And the dative is formed by adding -m. (Click)


 
Hmm... I think I can understand it.

Just the inflection of "German language" seems weird to me. It doesn't refer to "DIE Sprache"?


----------



## jester.

Linni said:


> Hmm... I think I can understand it.
> 
> Just the inflection of "German language" seems weird to me. It doesn't refer to "DIE Sprache"?



No, it doesn't. I know that it's really complicated.

I think we once had a thread about that, but I can't find it. Sorry


----------



## charlie2

j3st3r said:


> ...I think we once had a thread about that, but I can't find it. Sorry


Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## jester.

charlie2 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?



Nein, aber das ist trotzdem gut.

Ich hatte, glaube ich, an einen Thread gedacht, wo es um die Flexionen von "der Deutsche" ging.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> Off topic, aber ich muss meine Muttersprache verteidigen.  Wir brauchen keine extra Klicks, um die Diakritik zu setzen, weil alle tschechischen Buchstaben eine eigene Taste haben (in der Regel sind sie in der obersten Reihe, mit den Nummern, die mit Shift geschrieben werden).


 
Mit "Klick" meine ich natürlich Tastenklick und nicht Mausklick. 

Aber wie schreibst du dann ň, ď oder ť? Ich brauche dafür Shift+ˇ+n/d/t.



> Dieses Gespräch können wir gerne im Slawischforum fortsetzen.



Damit habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:


> a) ich kenne das als "ich glaub' ich bin im *falschen* Film.



Autsch, das hab' ich wohl vergessen... "im _falschen_ Film" natürlich!! 




> b) wenn man *in* "Fluch der Karibik" war, war man definitv *im Kino*, alles andere zählt da nicht.



Genau, so kenne ich das auch.

Gruß in Richtung Hauptstadt!


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> Aber wie schreibst du dann ň, ď oder ť? Ich brauche dafür Shift+ˇ+n/d/t.


 
You're right... However, there aren't too many words in Czech, that contain these letters.
Anyway, many people write everything without diacritical marks (I don't mean hand writing of course . The case I'ms peaking about is SMS messages, e-mails, discussions... just anywhere. And it's very common.


----------

